

What to look for in a co-founder - fredrivett
http://wearecontrast.com/2015/02/what-to-look-for-in-a-co-founder/

======
goldbuick
Why even have a co-founder in the first place?

~~~
tribeofone
Especially when you can probably bring the same or similar person in 6-8
months after funding the company for only 2-3% equity!

